# Ale Cycling Apparel



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Long shot...Anyone ever try Ale? Maybe those of you in Europe more so than those in the states. Link HERE>

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ale is basically Giordana stuff. In 2014/early 2015 Giordana had a falling out with the factory that had made their clothing for ~30 years. That factory started the Ale brand using all of the Giordana designs.

I know this because I've known several people that worked for the North American distributor for Giordana.

That said, if you like Giordana stuff you'll like theirs. 

Though, I'm not saying you should buy it. Though I only know the Giordana distributor side of the story. I'm not a lawyer, nor do I know the Italian laws. A company moving production to another factory then the old factory producing the exact same product under its own brand, seems wrong to me or at the very least shady.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not a huge fan of Giordana so your intel is huge. Much thanks! Just found out the rep will have samples here next week for me to look at.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

My thoughts and others in this thread, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ap...pparel-brand-choice-349661-5.html#post4993479
Frankly, I love the fabrics of the PRR 2.0 line, but the 4H pad is only good for about an hour. These only get used for my basic training rides. I'd only consider getting more if a better pad were available.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have quite a bit of experience both with Ale and with the other APG brands such as Craft, Vermarc and Giordana.

I disagree. APG did not start Ale (which is the house brand of that giant manufacturer) with the designs of Girodana. I know this because I own both, they're not the same. I own several levels from both. Yes of course things like the chamois are the same, but that's an APG chamois, not a Giordana one. Ale has it's own and distinct design/look/cut of fabrics. 

Any specific feedback you're looking for? Or any any line or pieces? I've tried most of it. I could just start typing but I'd be here for a while.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I have quite a bit of experience both with Ale and with the other APG brands such as Craft, Vermarc and Giordana.
> 
> I disagree. APG did not start Ale (which is the house brand of that giant manufacturer) with the designs of Girodana. I know this because I own both, they're not the same. I own several levels from both. Yes of course things like the chamois are the same, but that's an APG chamois, not a Giordana one. Ale has it's own and distinct design/look/cut of fabrics.
> 
> *Any specific feedback you're looking for? Or any any line or pieces? I've tried most of it. *I could just start typing but I'd be here for a while.


Yes. Any feedback on the Roadster New Strada Skinsuit would be great! Pad, cut, fabric, grippers, general fit...I (we) are looking for a tight aero fitting road speedsuit that can be used for road races, crits and even second as a TT skinsuit. 

Our team may stay with Biemme for the bulk of the kits next year but we really wanted a speedsuit with a couple small pockets to increase utility for different races and even training. Biemme came out with a less than ideal skinsuit and the rep (who is behind our team) has his doubt they will be able to come through with something I had in mind. What I really wanted was to go with the Eliel Maverick speedsuit. Still in the works but, keeping this option going too.


----------



## slothead (Jul 27, 2016)

woodys737 said:


> Long shot...Anyone ever try Ale? Maybe those of you in Europe more so than those in the states. Link HERE>
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.


I love Ale... trouble is - it makes you heavy - and then you have to drill holes to lighten the mass.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently bought 2 of their jerseys and 1 pair of bibs. They're no longer associated with giordana, but they do make some of vermarc's upper end clothing. 

This thread has a lot more info from WW:

ALE cycling clothing - Weight Weenies


They are my favorite jerseys - quite loud, but there's no way anyone is going to miss seeing you out on the road (arcobaleno jersey in orange/flo yellow and PRR bubbles jersey in flo yellow/orange).

The bibs are the EV-1 and are top notch as well. It's also quite expensive.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I recently had the chance to try on some samples and decide on our teams kit for 2017. We went with the Rev-1 bibs and will pair it with the Formula 1.0 jersey. We also decided to offer the Rev-1 Roaster skinsuit. 

Very generally, the Rev-1 bibs fit very similar to our current Biemme bibs. The shoulder straps are more compliant or at least more comfortable over the shoulder area. The cut, fabric is nice and compression like. Just comfortable all the way around. I just don't see any issues and am excited to test it out. I'm a medium in the Ale as I am with Biemme, Castelli, and every other high end bib.

The Formula 1.0 jersey is the most lightweight and comfortable jersey I've had the opportunity to try to date. Very Cuore like. It's cut racey enough but, super light and 100% textured fabric which will really benefit us down here in hot temps. Super thin fabric and no hem around the arms...just super thin laser cut or whatever they call it. Feels like there is nothing restrictive around the arms. I'm a small in this one where I normally wear a medium in most jersey's. That the other lines (Rev and PRR) were nice as well but, one had a more sheen like fabric on the front and back that just didn't breath as well. Both had a bit more engineering into the arm grippers and waist, but it sorta seemed a bit much. Very wide rubbery compression bands were more the style and I felt like for the larger guys it would get uncomfortable after a few hours.

The Rev-1 Roaster skinsuit was really interesting and extremely race oriented as expected. The bottom was similar to the Rev-1 bibs but cut a little longer I felt. Whether that's the case or not I don't know. I just wish they had a shorter inseam as I'm more on the Volker side of bib length (short). The top is a full zip (think Castelli San Remo)and ultra slim. I mean the medium was borderline HELL NO but once I got it zipped it felt like I was coated in plastic. Super aero, super tight across the chest and very sliming/tight around the belly. This is a suit for lean guys and definitely one I would not buy unless I tried on. We will get the 8H pad in it to be able to use it for longer road races. The pockets are super aero but cut in a way they are easy to get into. IIRC they are cut angled way more than a road jersey. The only aspect I hated was the actual zipper. They have some kind of cam lock zipper so that you can unzip half, 3/4, 1/3 whatever and not have the zipper slip. But zipping it up was an absolute PITA. And it wasn't just me. Two other team mates tried it on and had the same comments.

Also going with the Summer Power 15 socks and high cuff aero gloves, arm warmers and the K-Racing vest. Socks were a bit high for my taste but, damn are they comfortable and super stretchy. Didn't get to try the gloves or vest.

Color saturation was really good as well. If you take the material and stretch it like a 200 pound guy trying to fit into a small jersey, the color doesn't white out nearly as much as every other jersey I've used. Not sure what the deal is there but, it was noticeable.

Lastly the price was reasonable. The skinsuit will be around $150-160 us. A bib and jersey combo will be about the same.


----------

